# 11wt Recommendation



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking to get a new 11wt, the rod will serve double duty between Tarpon and Musky, and everything in between. I’ll be throwing anything from 11wt titan full sinking lines, to True weight floating lines. 

Is a one piece rod a noticeable upgrade over a 4 piece? Performance is #1, but if the difference in swing weight/action is negligible then I will just get the 4 piece for portability.

Options:
Zephrus 11wt one piece or 4 piece 
H3
Sage Salt HD or X
Gloomis NRX one piece or 4 piece 
Open to other options as well


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I will say the H3 is a really sweet stick! I am waiting to throw a Meridian with a couple of lines before making my own decision for an 11 wt.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

give the T&T Exocett a try.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

freeclimber said:


> I will say the H3 is a really sweet stick! I am waiting to throw a Meridian with a couple of lines before making my own decision for an 11 wt.


Yeah, I haven't heard a lot of information about the H3 in big game sizes, but have been impressed with the 8wt and 6wt I have fished. I have heard that the 10wt H3 is nice as well, but have no hands on experience. I just wonder how it compares to the other high end offerings.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I love one pieces. I have only used the nrx 1 piece, but really enjoy it. If you like gloomis and the nrx line it won’t let you down. I’m sure the others a great, it’s going to be hard to go wrong with that list of rods.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

IRLyRiser said:


> I love one pieces. I have only used the nrx 1 piece, but really enjoy it. If you like gloomis and the nrx line it won’t let you down. I’m sure the others a great, it’s going to be hard to go wrong with that list of rods.


I have never even fished an NRX. I have played with an 8wt h2 1 piece and it was magical.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Ferrulewax said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard a lot of information about the H3 in big game sizes, but have been impressed with the 8wt and 6wt I have fished. I have heard that the 10wt H3 is nice as well, but have no hands on experience. I just wonder how it compares to the other high end offerings.


I want to try the meridian, but I did bonk a sea-turtle at 80'. My buddy let me borrow it so I didn't have to throw my 12 all day, it was the first time I had picked up that rod ever. I can't say I have ever been that accurate with any big game rod, at least not yet or since.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> give the T&T Exocett a try.


This. I can’t say enough good things about the Thomas & Thomas Exocett. Great rods and company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)

I use the Meridian 11 for tarpon and love it. Great feel and accuracy. I also have the Sage Salt and RPLXi. The Salt is a little stiffer than the Meridian but just as accurate.

Caught this girl in Homosassa on the Meridian.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Ferrulewax said:


> Looking to get a new 11wt, the rod will serve double duty between Tarpon and Musky, and everything in between. I’ll be throwing anything from 11wt titan full sinking lines, to True weight floating lines.
> 
> Is a one piece rod a noticeable upgrade over a 4 piece? Performance is #1, but if the difference in swing weight/action is negligible then I will just get the 4 piece for portability.
> 
> ...


Sure there is a difference between a one piece and a four piece. But I assume that if you are planning to use it for both tarpon and musky, you will be traveling by air. A one piece fly rod is a nightmare to transport by air. I just don't trust baggage handlers with my rods. If I was always going to drive, then I might consider a one piece, maybe. But no to flying. I only use my one piece on my home water where no trave and involved. I love that rod. But it is pretty much limited to my home water.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Scott Kor said:


> Sure there is a difference between a one piece and a four piece. But I assume that if you are planning to use it for both tarpon and musky, you will be traveling by air. A one piece fly rod is a nightmare to transport by air. I just don't trust baggage handlers with my rods. If I was always going to drive, then I might consider a one piece, maybe. But no to flying. I only use my one piece on my home water where no trave and involved. I love that rod. But it is pretty much limited to my home water.


Im in Georgia, so It’ll be loaded in the flats boat headed to Florida, or in a rod vault or boat headed for Tennessee. Although, yes, a 4 piece would definitely make traveling easier.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You'll want the 4 piece 11wt anyway since you'll be traveling with it. The Hardy Zephyrus SWS 11 is a sweet stick. The 1pcs is slightly faster than the 4pcs, but I really don't think that will be an advantage overall with both species. Plus, I like the heavier weight rods (10-13) to have a bit more "give and feel" than my mid weight rods from 6-9wts, which I like them to be light weight, extra fast and crisp. Those heavier rods are typically stiffer to carry the heavier lines, so even if a heavier rod feels light in-hand and light on the swing in the fly shop without a line strung up on it, with a line loaded and and casting in average wind conditions, it will feel broomsticky and heavy on the swing, whereas with the bigger rods with a little more "give" (or in other words, a slightly slower action), it will actually feel a little lighter on the swing. Personally, I would just stick with the 4pcs, as you say, for the portability of it and the way it helps the rod load quicker and feel slightly easier on the swing, in case you are doing a fair amount of blind casting, so it wouldn't wear you out as fast.

I hope that made sense to you. 

Ted Haas


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have fished the H3 10 wt. a lot and it is a magical stick. I found the 11 wt. a little stiff at first but it’s a casting machine as well. But I also like the Meridian 12 which really feels like 11.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

The local flyshop is getting me an Echo EPR in 11wt to test cast. If the 11wt matches the action of the 8wt but just beefed up I have high hopes for it to be a perfect tarpon stick.

I think the EPR is the poor mans NRX.. it reminds me of the action but just slightly heavier.


----------



## Geuax Deep (Nov 16, 2017)

I cased both the Zephyrus and the NRX side by side about three weeks ago and ended buying the NRX. Both very nice sticks, but to me the NRX had more feel and is a cannon. I can also load the rod easier with the NRX. Headed to Cuba in the am and hopefully I'll have more input with it on a fish!


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Canebrake51 said:


> I have fished the H3 10 wt. a lot and it is a magical stick. I found the 11 wt. a little stiff at first but it’s a casting machine as well. But I also like the Meridian 12 which really feels like 11.


Do you happen to know what line you tried on the H3 11wt?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the sage X in a 10 or 11wt?


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ferrulewax said:


> Do you happen to know what line you tried on the H3 11wt?


Cortland Camo clear intermediate on the 11 H3. I’ve thrown it a little more and like it.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Ferrulewax said:


> Does anyone have experience with the sage X in a 10 or 11wt?


Cast the Sage X 10 in a parking lot along with a Scott Meridian and an NRX. I liked the X a lot. Felt like a nice all round rod, fast, not too fast. Very castable. But on a 40* day with a tropical line on pavement it wasn’t the best test. May buy one.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Scott Meridian 11wt 2 piece. I much prefer the 2 piece over the 4 piece.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Barbs_deep said:


> Scott Meridian 11wt 2 piece. I much prefer the 2 piece over the 4 piece.


This is probably my next rod, coming from a 4pc meridian 12.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Edge gamma beta 11wt


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

All but three of my rods are two piece and if it comes to pass that I want a new rod and it's not available in two piece and the factory is not willing to accommodate me I'll go back to rolling my own.

BTW, 
I've got an older St Croix 11 wt (2 piece  )


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Ferrulewax said:


> Does anyone have experience with the sage X in a 10 or 11wt?


I've got an 11wt X and absolutely love it. It casts very well with true to weight and 1/2 size heavy lines. Heavier lines like the 11wt Flats Pro w/stealth tip seemed to overload the road a bit. My X is definitely my "lighter presentation" rod when it comes to tarpon. I use a 12wt NRX when it gets windy or I need to throw a heavier, intermediate tip line.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> give the T&T Exocett a try.


Love my T&T


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailwalk said:


> This is probably my next rod, coming from a 4pc meridian 12.


I fished with George Anderson a few years back and he had the 11wt in a prototype Merdian, which I ended up fishing while we were fishing poons in the Glades and it seemed to be a nice casting stick. The Meridians do get stiffer in those higher weights and a little more to my liking, than the lighter Meridians from 8wt and below. I do seem to like the Zephyrus better tho. The NRX's just don't do anything for me past a 9wt. (very stiff feeling). But very fishable rod tho and the trout guys seem to love it in the lighter weights since the tip has a fare amount of flex to it to help them load it up better. Can I fish them? Sure. Do I love the taper? I'm not in love with it.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I fished with George Anderson a few years back and he had the 11wt in a prototype Merdian, which I ended up fishing while we were fishing poons in the Glades and it seemed to be a nice casting stick. The Meridians do get stiffer in those higher weights and a little more to my liking, than the lighter Meridians from 8wt and below. I do seem to like the Zephyrus better tho. The NRX's just don't do anything for me. Very fishable rod and the trout guys seem to love it. Can I fish them? Sure. Do I love the taper? I'm not in love with it.


Did you ever get to throw a tidal 12 wt vs the Meridian?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

freeclimber said:


> Did you ever get to throw a tidal 12 wt vs the Meridian?


not in the 12. I did throw the Tidal in an 8wt and wasn't my style of rod (I like the smaller rods to be a little faster and crisper), tho it would be good for close in shots at reds. But I did like the 10wt version of it and seemed to be a good mid priced, all around 10wt for the salt. The bigger size caused the rod to stiffen up a bit and made it feel faster, without being too fast and stiff to swing the heavier 10wt lines. So with that, it was pretty easy to cast in a 10wt. Again, not sure how the 12 will feel in the Tidal tho.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> not in the 12. I did throw the Tidal in an 8wt and wasn't my style of rod (I like the smaller rods to be a little faster and crisper), tho it would be good for close in shots at reds. But I did like the 10wt version of it and seemed to be a good mid priced, all around 10wt for the salt. The bigger size caused the rod to stiffen up a bit and made it feel faster, without being too fast and stiff to swing the heavier 10wt lines. So with that, it was pretty easy to cast in a 10wt. Again, not sure how the 12 will feel in the Tidal tho.


Good info! I was hoping the 11wt Meridian would be a slightly lighter version of my very old STS 12wt. Softish tip with a strong butt section. I need to throw one first I guess.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

You should try the T&T Exocett SS 450 grain.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Hank said:


> Cast the Sage X 10 in a parking lot along with a Scott Meridian and an NRX. I liked the X a lot. Felt like a nice all round rod, fast, not too fast. Very castable. But on a 40* day with a tropical line on pavement it wasn’t the best test. May buy one.


After more casting, I ended up buying a Salt HD 10 wt. (and an 8) its a great casting rod with a true to size line. The 8 and 10 definitely have a family resemblance. The 10 is quite the stick and I bet the 11 is just as good.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> Edge gamma beta 11wt


I wish I would have bought one of these when TFO was blowing them out


----------

